# Starting to drive!



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, since I will not ride my two year old and we have done EVERYTHING I can think of, we will be driving all winter! I'm really excited about this since my father logged with horses for fifty years. We're not hauling anything heavier than a pallet with me on it. I guess this will be my driving journal. Right now we're working on direction cues and turning in just a halter, I will post videos later!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like fun! Put some rails on the outside edges of your drag, so your feet have something to stop them if it starts to slide.....don't ask how I Know this...

He will be so cute driving!


----------

